# a box of conures



## Snoopy84 (May 15, 2010)

look at all the gorgeous conures hehe

we are having 2 of these babys. The breeder is awesome, they knew i was disabled and we do not have a car so they brought the babys over for me to choose which one i wanted for myself!

So if anyone near to spalding lincs is interested in a conure, give me a pm and il give you contact details for this really good breeder.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Which two did you go for?


----------



## Snoopy84 (May 15, 2010)

far left and middle one in the row


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

R they blues you have chosen? The tail colouration gives the blues away :flrt:

Poss look like Blue pineapple & blue or blue yellowsided? 

I only have pineapples now out in the aviaries.


----------



## Snoopy84 (May 15, 2010)

carlycharlie said:


> R they blues you have chosen? The tail colouration gives the blues away :flrt:
> 
> Poss look like Blue pineapple & blue or blue yellowsided?
> 
> I only have pineapples now out in the aviaries.


i dont know tbh, i just know i think theyre pretty lol

i have normals, a cinnemon and 2 yellowsided in my aviary


----------



## GuardianReptileCourier (May 7, 2011)

have you still the conure you got off me up the road from you? are they doing well.

i think it was conures anyhow!!!


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

loving the cinnys! your two deffo look like blue sided,they are gorgeous! the breeder i got mine from has more ready soon,pinapples:flrt: i LOVE pinapples


----------



## Snoopy84 (May 15, 2010)

rach666 said:


> loving the cinnys! your two deffo look like blue sided,they are gorgeous! the breeder i got mine from has more ready soon,pinapples:flrt: i LOVE pinapples


oh i think they are all gorgeous, but cinnemons and blues are my favorites


----------

